# Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel



## Nordangler (31. März 2004)

*Tester für den Buttlöffel gesucht*

Hallöchen an die Boardies

Ich wollte euch hier einmal den Buttlöffel näher bringen. #6 

 Das heißt, das ich gerne mit einer Handvoll Boardies im April oder Mai nach Dänemark fahren würde und mit den ein schönen Angeltag verbringen möchte.



Was die Handvoll Angler mitnehmen müßten, wäre eine Spinnrute um die 3 Meter bis 40 gr. Wurfgewicht mit 2 Rollen ( monifile und geflochtener Schnur, nicht stärker als 28 er oder 12er ) sowie den dänischen Angelschein. #: 
Seeringelwürmer müßte auch jeder bezahlen, dafür stifte ich verschiedene Buttlöffel, an dem Tag zum testen. :s 
Ziel der Fahrt wäre dann Middelfahrt.
Welcher Tag es wird, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, könnte aber auch auf einen Wochentag fallen. :a 
Dafür würde ich von den Teilnehmern einen objektiven Bericht mit dem Umgang des Buttlöffels erwarten.

Die Berichte bitte dann an Thomas den ollen Koch senden. :q 


Hoffe,das das Angebot hier im im Board eine positive Resonanz findet.
Also wer Lust hat bitte hier melden. Bei reichlich Meldungen, würde ich dann die Teilnehmer auslosen.

Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Finde ich ne klasse Sache))
Vor allem weils wieder Material fürs Magazin gibt.
Und weil man dann die Buttlöffel mal unvoreingenommen testen kann.

Und lasst Euch von dem "Schweinehund" Nordangler Sven nicht entmutigen: Der wird mehr fangen als Ihr)

PS: Sven kann auch Übernachtungen organisieren, wenn einer länger bleiben will.


----------



## elefant (31. März 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Hallo Sven 
Ich wäre schon mal interessiert!
Müßte nur rechtzeitig bescheid wissen,ob ich dann frei bzw. Urlaub nehmen kann.
Äh....-Muß ich da in irgend so ein Bootchen??????????-(*bischen-ängstlich-sein*)
Kriegt man diesen dän.Angelschein da,vor Ort?Jederzeit?
Beißen nur dänische Fische auf Buttlöffel???-Oder warum Dänemark?(ganz schön weit...)


----------



## Ramon (31. März 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Ich würde mich auch für so einen kurs interessieren

Gruss
Ramon


----------



## Nordangler (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Nein ich würde vorraussichtlich von der Mole angeln. oder direkt unter der Brücke. Das heißt, das wir tiefes wasser haben.
Und warum Dänemark.
Weil hier die Vorraussetzungen einfach besser sind für so ein Test. Mehr Platz. Die Tiefe ist ideal für den Anfang.
Angelschei kriegt man hier vor Ort, das heißt direkt an der Grenze in Krusau.

Sven


----------



## Ramon (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Wann soll das den sein ?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

moin Sven #h 
Hört sich gut an. Wenn Termin paßt, wäre ich gerne dabei!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## chippog (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

ist mir leider zu weit südlich! werde das ganze mal zu hause testen! gruss aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## elefant (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Sven:Wenn der Termin feststeht bitte gleich bescheid geben.Ich versuche dann Frei/Urlaub zu bekommen und würde gerne mitmachen!
@Andreas Thomsen: Können wir doch zusammen fahren!-Wenn es mit dem Termin klappt.Ich könnte Dich abholen.... Wenn Dich mein rauchen nicht stört!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Mir is zu weit, aber ich geh mit Sven bei Gelegenheit mal Meerforellen juckeln, nachdem er mir wieder demn Mund wässrig gemacht hat, iust er mir das schuldig!!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

jederzeit gerne. Wenn 2 Köche am Wasser stehen, muß es mit nem Filet ja klappen.


Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

So sehe ich das doch auch)


----------



## chippog (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

na dann lasst mal nichts anbrennen! skitfiske, falls ihr loskommt ihr zwei messerschwinger! chipp


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Bescheid)


----------



## Nordangler (1. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Als Termin ziehe ich die Woche nach Ostern in Erwägung. Muß es aber noch mit meinem Dienstplan abstimmen.


Sven
Zumindest 3 sind ja schon dabei. bzw. haben Interesse.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

@ elefant
wäre prima und ich bin auch ein smoker!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant (3. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Hallo Leute
Von meiner Seite stehen die Termine fest,wo ich kann....(gerade mit Chefe geredet)
Es geht echt nur immer am Dienstag und Mittwoch.... Paar Tage Angelurlaub sind wieder ab Mai 'drin.
Tja - so war das schon immer bei mir:Man findet immer kaum jemanden zum gemeinsamen (regelmäßigen)Angeln.....
Also:wie gesagt:Falls es passt... Ich komme sehr gerne - aber geht nur an Dienstagen und Mittwochs - leider! 
 Viele Grüße -Martin-


----------



## Nordangler (4. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

So dann werde ich jetzt mal den Termin benennen.

Dienstag der 13.04.2004.

Treffpunkt machen wir dann aus. Wahrscheinlich bei mir, da ich ja an der Autobahn wohne.

Bis jetzt seit ihr zu dritt, wenn sich keine weiteren Tester finden.
Ich nehme aber noch einen Kollegen aus Bayern mit, so sind wir auf jeden Fall zu 5.

Aber wer weiß, vieleicht meldet sich der eine oder andere noch.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (4. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Und an eine schöne Spinnrute denken. Flexibel mit kräftigen Blank.


----------



## elefant (4. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Whow! Am Dienstag! *ganz-doll-freu*  - Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!!!!!
Wenn jetzt auch noch 'Andreas Thomsen' am Di. kann wäre es ja perfekt!
Ruten hätte ich a:die Kinetic 'Columbia' bis 40g (3m) Die ist aber noch nicht viel getestet.Sie scheint recht zart zu sein,sehr flexibel (parabolisch) .
Und b;auch 3m - 45g die spro -Hexaforce mit ordentlich Rückrad und mehr Spitzenaction. Werde mal beide mitbringen...
Sonst noch irgendwas? Haken? Mefo-blinker? Irgendwelche Vorfächer?


----------



## chippog (5. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

bin schon sehr auf den bericht gespannt!! chipp, bald auch auf dem buttlöffeltripp...


----------



## Nordangler (5. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Ich auch cippo.
Was mich wundert ist, das hier kaum einer mit will. Alle Fragen sie und dann *schnief* will keiner umsonst mit zum testen. #: 
Brauchen doch nur ihre Würmer zahlen und kriegen jede Mende Fun. #g 

Aber wer weiß. Bestimmt will der eine oder andere noch mit. Haben nur vergessen ihre Frau zu fragen.  

Sven


----------



## Rudi (5. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Hi Nordangler,

waere gerne mitgekommen, bin nur von Ostern an 14 Tage nicht da.

Rudi.


----------



## elefant (5. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Hallo Sven
Mich wundert es eigentlich nicht,daß nicht so viele mit wollen.
1.:Es ist Herings- u. Mefozeit - da sind viele ausgelastet.
2.:Wer mit der Spinnrute an der Ostsee unterwegs ist will spinnangeln auf Mefo&Dorsch!
3.ie Fraktion der Brandungsangler hat (je nach Wind) ihre Stellen und auch Erfolg!
    Außerdem haben Die auch schon ganz schön investiert in ihre Ausrüstung und frönen lieber dem oft geselligen Ansitzangeln.
4.:Unsere Belly-Kapitäne haben eh manchmal die Qual der Wahl (spinnen,spiro,fliege,naturköder) .
Übrig bleiben dann die 'Newbees' (so wie Ich).Und ein paar Neugierige,die Das mal antesten möchten(aber siehe:1.)


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (5. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Moin Nordangler #h 
geht los! #v 
@ elefant fahre dann gerne bei Dir mit.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant (5. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

@Andreas Thomsen: Prima,daß du auch am Dienstag kannst!
                            Ich hole Dich dann ab! - Mal sehen wo und wann Treffpunkt ist!


----------



## Nordangler (6. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Sage mal um 8.00 Uhr bei mir.

Sven.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

moin nordangler,
dann bitte noch genaue Info über Treffpunkt, Ausrüstung, etc. Kannst Du die Würmer besorgen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant (6. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Ok,Sven. Dann fahren wir hier so um 6.00 oder 6.30 von Plön los.
Mal sehen,was 'Andreas Thomsen' sagt.... Vielleicht kennt Er die Strecke besser.(Berufsverkehr-B76? oder erst zur Autobahn und dann Stau?)
Wenn wir in Lürschau ankommen,rufe ich Dich über Handy an!OK? Nummer müßte ich noch haben....


----------



## Waldi (6. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Moin Buttlöfelschwinger,
hätte mich wohl schon interessiert - aber leider ist mir das von Papenburg einfach zu weit. Ich wünsche Euch einen tollen Tag und gute Platte.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Nordangler (6. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Hi Jungs
Ihr braucht eine Spinnrute von maximal 40 gr. Wurfgewicht.
28er monofile oder 10 bis 12er geflochtener.
Würmer holen wir unterwegs, genau so die Angelerlaubnis für Dänemark, wenn ihr noch keine habt.
Fahrt über die A7. Dann Abfahrt Schuby/Schleswig raus. Im Kreisverkehr sofort rechts, dann nächster Kreisverkehr wieder sofort rechts.
Dann 2 km ´Richtung Lürschau. In Lürschau am Ehrenmal rechts in den Holpuster Weg. 200 meter weiter links in den Gartenweg. Dort Hausnummer 1a suchen. Roter Galaxy steht vor der Tür.



Sven


----------



## elefant (6. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Alles klaar,Sven.Um 6Uhr starten wir in Plön.
Ich werde jetzt und Morgen auch noch mal einen Versuch starten(Meerforellenverschrecken).
Aber ich schätze:Wenn überhaupt,dann werde ich wohl(mit Deiner Anleitung)am Di.,13. meinen ersten Ostseefisch fangen!(Wenn nich,ziehe ich den Stöpsel aus der Ostsee!)


----------



## Nordangler (6. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Nehmt mal auch Heringsvorfächer Meeresblinker und ne 2te Rute mit.
Mal sehen, was man nebenbei sonst noch fangen kann.


Sven


----------



## elefant (6. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Whow.Ich halt's nicht aus!*ggg* - Du willst wohl echt mit allen Mitteln erreichen,daß ich einen Ostseefisch fange *loool*!(Bin wieder von einer 0-runde zurück *grrrr*)
Was für 2.Rute denn? Ne leichte Pilke? Gehen wir noch Wattwürmer kaufen?-Dann würde ich da Heringsvorfächer kaufen(habe sowas nich...) würde mich dann dabei beraten lassen.....
Meinst Du ich müßte evt. noch ein Eimerchen für den Fang mitnehmen???-Denk' daran:Wo ich auftauche,ist die Ostsee fischfrei! (Oh,Svenas wird der Härtetest für Dich!!!)


----------



## Nordangler (7. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

LOL Klar nimmt man ein Eimer mit für den Fang. Auch als 2te Rute langt eine Spinnrute.
Will die Fische nicht erschlagen, sondern beangeln.
Wie gesagt, Würmer kaufen wir unterwegs. Da gibt es dann bestimmt auch Heringspadernoster.

Sven


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

moin #h 
ich werde neben meiner Mefospinne auch ne schwere Spinnrute mitnehmen.
Mefoblinker -wobbler, Ködernadel für die Würmer und @elefant: einen _richtigen_ Eimer  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## elefant (7. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Hey!-Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Ausfuhrbestimmungen zu beachten?In Dänemark?
Na, is ja nich so weit.... - Notfalls kann man ja mehrmals 'rüberfahren mit jeweils 250kgFilet... *looool*


----------



## chippog (8. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

das mit dem bleiverbot in Dk braucht ihr ja nicht beachten, ihr habt ja den buttlöffel un der ist doch wohl bleifrei?!

euer geschreibe macht mich richtig heiss! könnt ihr euern bericht nicht schon jetzt schreiben.............................


----------



## Nordangler (8. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

lol doch
Jungs ich muß die Zeit etwas ändern. Treffpunkt nun um 10.00 Uhr bei mir.
Aber das ist gut so.
Ist die Zeit bis zur Dämmerung kürzer.

Sven


----------



## elefant (8. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

@Sven: Is wohl wegen dem Termin mit dem Taucher,der mir ein Fischchen 'ranhängen soll?? *ggg* Muß ich bis zur Dämmerung auf einen Biss warten?Oder werden diese Fische erst tagsüber platt gekloppt damit man sie in der Dämmerung fangen kann?Oder sind Die generell dämmerungsaktiv weil sie so häßlich sind?Hoffentlich schmecken Die besser wie sie aussehen! - Du siehst:Fragen über Fragenu kannst(mußt)mir viel beibringen!
------------------
Geht klaar:Also starten wir um 8Uhr in Plön!


----------



## Nordangler (8. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

lol Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

@ nordangler 
Wie lange angeln wir in etwa?
@ elefant
8 Uhr geht los

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Nordangler (10. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Soweit wie es geht. Oder andersrum gesagt: Bis ihr nicht mehr könnt.
Nun im Ernst. Kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall dachte ich bis Abends. Sagen wir mal 21.00 Uhr.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (11. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Nehmt bitte soweit ihr habt Wathosen mit !!!!!


----------



## mot67 (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

vielleicht schliessen wir uns zu 2. noch an, da wir morgen früh für 2-3 tage zum mefo-fischen an die küste wollten, warum nicht richtung DK.
den treffpunkt kenne ich ja, wenns ok ist kommen wir vielleicht, muss mich noch mit meinem angelpartner absprechen.
ich melde mich heut abend nochmal,
gruss mot


----------



## Nordangler (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

Kein Problem.
Falls jemand noch mal meine Nummer braucht.
Handy: 01777845462
Festnetz: 04621/41885

Also bis morgen !!!

Sven


----------



## rowi (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

habt Ihr denn schon einen genauen Termin ausgemacht?
Wenn er passig ist würde ich mich Euch sehr gern anschliessen!


----------



## mot67 (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So dann werde ich jetzt mal den Termin benennen.
> 
> Dienstag der 13.04.2004.
> 
> ...



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 
geht morgen früh los


----------



## rowi (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

ups, da muß ich leider passen.
Vieleicht klappt`s ja beim nächsten Mal.
Für alle die mitfahren- viel Spass und krumme Ruten!!!


----------



## mot67 (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

kann leider immer noch keine feste zusage machen.
wenn wir bis 10.00 nicht da sind, wird's wohl nix.


----------



## Nordangler (12. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

ok alles klar.
Wäre allerdings schade.

Sven


----------



## mot67 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Kurs mit dem Buttlöffel*

sooooo, wir fahren ca. 8.30 aus hamburg los, sollte kein problem sein bis 10.00 uhr 
bei dir zu sein, wenns knapp wird, tel-nr ist eingespeichert.
der kollege ist zwar immernoch recht verschnupft, aber angesichts des wetters kann er nicht zu hause bleiben 
also bis nachher, gruss mot


----------

